
I got rejected at YCombinator 3 times in a row - ahmedaly
I got rejected at ycombinator 3 times in a row.<p>Is that an indicator that I should shut down my startup?
Or that I should stop applying to ycombinator, because it won&#x27;t generate any different results?
======
uberman
What did you change or do differently between applications?

~~~
ahmedaly
I started having a good number of users. I started generating revenue, it's
small though. market validation is completed.

------
probinso
did you apply anywhere else? there are a million incubators. there are a
million accelerators. try another one

------
cesna311
It works better in columns.

